# X11 SDK Download?



## marvelous1_555 (Sep 8, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get the Apple X11 SDK download from......I believe apple.com used to have it, but the download site only says its available on the Panther third edition CD as an option. I just switched to MAC so I'm a newbie. I'm running Panther as well on OSX. Any help of where I can find this download I would greatly appreciate.


marvelous1_555@hotmail.com


----------



## Viro (Sep 8, 2004)

It is located on your XCode CD.


----------



## marvelous1_555 (Sep 8, 2004)

I got my powerbook through my college. The only disks I got with the computer are 2 restore DVDs. Any other help/ideas?


marvelous1_555@hotmail.com


----------



## Viro (Sep 8, 2004)

In your Applications folder, there should be a folder called Installers. The XCode installer should be there.


----------

